# Show your favourite ingredients / condiments



## outofgamut (Feb 19, 2021)

Do you have any recommendations of under utilised or less well known ingredients or condiments we should know about? That special brand of fermented soy bean / chili sauce that knocks the socks off all the others?

Let us know!

I thought I'd make a start with some low-price items that do make a difference to me.

First, something from home: *a hot sauce made here in Melbourne* from the guys at Melbourne Hot Sauce (I have not affiliation with them whatsoever - just like their products.





They're all made from natural ingredients , meaning they don't utilise spice concentrates, thickeners, etc. - it's all fresh chilies, vinegar, salt. Some may have some sugar and other aromatics - but these are hot sauces, not BBQ sauces, so sugar is minimal. What fascinates me so much about these is how unbelievably _fruity_ they are. It is truly a joy to apply them to eggs, burgers or whatever you love to use hot sauce on.

One of my favourites is the Chipotle BBQ one (ok, you got me, that one _is_ a BBQ varietal), which is spicy but well tolerable. I think that even for our members from very spicy states or countries would be satisfied with the spice level obtained in their _Spice Sanchez_ version (YouTube review). It is made from Carolina Reaper, Trinidad Scorpion, Bhut Jolokia, Habanero and Chipotle. That sauce leaves my usual Indonesian Sambal I eat - which is not exactly a yoghurt sauce to start with. And while very, very, very hot it still has these wonderfully fragrant fruit notes. Totally worth it!

*Next up: tea.*

You read that right: tea. Most people will be acquainted with English Breakfast, a popular blend of black teas. I certainly like it.

However, I _love_ Ostfriesen-Tee. Say what?




It's a black tea blend from the Northern region of _East Frisia _in Germany. Now, before you now shake your head in disbelief about the weird things existing on this planet I should point out that the people from this region, called _Ostfriesen_, are actually the biggest tea drinkers in the world per capita, comfortably outpacing even the little finger spreading Brits. They drink 300 L of tea per head and year and - this was news even to me - consume 75% of all tea imported into Germany. Of note: they have 500,000 inhabitants (the whole of Germany has 80,000,000).

What I'm trying to say is: they know a little bit about tea and their blend is simply outstanding and hits all the spots for me: it's a strong cup of tea that is also based on Assam, much like English Breakfast, but with far more breadth of flavour, almost like a three star meal with layered flavours. Apparantly teas from around 10 different regions is blended to achieve this perfect blend. This tea is traditionally drunk with cream and large sugar crystals called 'Klüntje'.

Again, I do not know how easily obtainable this tea is outside of Germany (here in Australia it pretty much isn't) but we're all collecting things we'd like to do one day when the pandemic has eased off.

*Finally: oat milk.*





I don't know how bonkers things are in other countries but I can attest to the fact that many people in Melbourne have saddled the 'dairy and gluten are bad for you' horse and they're not coming down, even if the horse dies. I do not belong to that faction at all. I enjoy dairy and I think this world would be a horrible place without gluten.

But the whole anti dairy craze has brought about people creating all sorts of non-dairy 'milks' to serve a market that seems to be bottomless. Name anything you can extract some form of fat / protein / flavour from and there's a good chance you'll find a milk made from it. If not: make it yourself and become rich! Wait a bit longer and a special 'barista' version is going to follow, for an appropriate markup in price, of course.

Two years ago I saw a cafe serving oat milk. Given that I don't really follow the organic food trends too much I had never heard of that before but I thought: what the hell, let's give it a go. I thought it was interesting and the oat added a very welcome nutty component to the drink.

I don't usually have oat milk in my coffee any longer because, though I can highly recommend swapping dairy milk for oat for an iced coffee. But I now exclusively use oat milk for my tea. To me it's a mix made in heaven with the oats subtly injecting yet another layer into the complex drink that is a beautiful cup of black tea.

Anyhow, so much for me for today. Looking forward to some other people's suggestions.


----------



## xxxclx (Feb 20, 2021)

Thanks for the tea recommendation. That flavor profile sounds delicious and I instantly ordered some. I had no idea Vitasoy made oatmilk. I practically grew up on their soy milk in glass bottles. Too bad I‘ve never seen their oatmilk in North America. Have you tried their oatmilk against Oatly?


----------



## outofgamut (Feb 20, 2021)

xxxclx said:


> I had no idea Vitasoy made oatmilk. I practically grew up on their soy milk in glass bottles. Too bad I‘ve never seen their oatmilk in North America. Have you tried their oatmilk against Oatly?



Oatly was actually the first oat milk I tried. Another one of those crazy things: shipping easily replicated fluids (like water, for instance) around the globe (Oatly is made in Sweden) when they could easily be made locally. I made my own oat milk a while back (ok - it's not pure oat but heavily nut based) which was terrific (I think the coconut fat elevates it to a whole new level) but it's too much fiddling for something that can conveniently be bought for little money.

Oatly is good but I no longer buy it because 1L costs $5 in Australia while VitaSoy Oat costs $2 on special. There's now so many brands of oat milk on the market here that trying to test them all seems futile. Back when I tried which brand to go with there were maybe 5 or 6 and VitaSoy had a nice taste while still being not overly crazy in price for something that is just water and oats and some minerals - all stuff that could be sold easily for less than a buck...

For those who feel they should be making their own, here's the recipe I used:



*Cashew Coconut Oat Milk (Our Oil-Free Take on Oatly Barista Milk!)*

*Prep Time: *40 minutes *Cook Time: *40 minutes *Servings: *Servings: (1/2-cup servings) *Source: *minimalistbaker.com

*INGREDIENTS*
*90* g raw cashews (raw is best)
*40* g unsweetened coconut flakes (we like the large flakes, but small is okay, too)
*23* g rolled oats (not steel cut, gluten-free certified as needed)
*1* medjool date, pitted (or sub maple syrup or stevia to taste)
*1* pinch sea salt
*720* ml filtered water (or highest quality water possible)
*DIRECTIONS*
Soak cashews (uncovered) in very hot water for 30 minutes, or in cool water for 6 hours or overnight (be sure not to soak longer than 8 hours or the cashews can get too soft).
Drain and rinse cashews, then add to a high-speed blender with coconut flakes, rolled oats, date, salt, and filtered water. For this recipe (as written) we recommend starting with 3 cups (720 ml) water for a richer, creamier milk. If you prefer slightly thinner milk, add up to 4 cups (960 ml) total.
Top blender with lid, cover with a towel to ensure it doesn't spill over, and blend on high for 60 seconds.
Place a nut milk bag (or thin, clean dish towel or t-shirt) over a large mixing bowl and pour the milk over it. Then strain, squeezing really well until mostly pulp is left - this may take a few minutes.
At this point the milk is ready to enjoy as is, or it can be refrigerated up to 4-5 days (sometimes - you'll know if it's still fresh by the smell).
This blend is perfect for frothing / heating, or used cold as a thick milk or "creamer" for hot or iced coffee or matcha! We haven't tested freezing it, but suspect it would work, though it’s always best when fresh.
*NOTES*
*Recipe as written makes ~3 ½ cups milk/creamer.
*Nutrition information is a rough estimate calculated with full amount of ingredients included. Actual nutrition per serving will have slightly fewer calories, fat, carbohydrates, etc. due to straining through nut milk bag.
*NUTRITION*
Calories: 135 Fat: 9.9g Saturated fat: 4.4g Sodium: 14mg Potassium: 157mg Carbohydrates: 10.1g Fiber: 1.9g Sugar: 3.5g Protein: 3.4g


----------



## killerloop (Feb 20, 2021)

The ultimate condiment. Gotta be that $20 'Boon' sauceeee. For us noobs that arent skilled enough to make our own chilli oil


----------



## DavidPF (Feb 20, 2021)

A pretty mainstream item probably, but a favourite hot sauce of mine:





El Yucateco Kutbil-ik - quite hot without being artificially hot, straight-up taste of charred peppers, no messing around.


----------



## outofgamut (Feb 20, 2021)

killerloop said:


> The ultimate condiment. Gotta be that $20 'Boon' sauceeee. For us noobs that arent skilled enough to make our own chilli oil



Don’t know this sauce. $20 for chilli oil sounds completely off. What’s so special about it?


----------



## Krouton (Feb 22, 2021)

DavidPF said:


> A pretty mainstream item probably, but a favourite hot sauce of mine:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All Yucateco flavors are good. The green habanero is my favorite though.


----------



## outofgamut (Feb 22, 2021)

Krouton said:


> All Yucateco flavors are good. The green habanero is my favorite though.



I’ve seen these around - will give one a try!


----------



## Krouton (Feb 23, 2021)

outofgamut said:


> I’ve seen these around - will give one a try!


Definitely worth it, I have all the flavors except the Caribbean which is supposed to be excellent too.


----------



## tcmx3 (Feb 23, 2021)

I crave the mineral


----------



## outofgamut (Feb 23, 2021)

tcmx3 said:


> View attachment 115618
> 
> 
> I crave the mineral



I have a bowl sitting on my prep bench. I had to stop my daughter the other day tipping it all into a a big pot of water to cook pasta in.


----------



## dafox (Feb 23, 2021)

I've eaten hundreds of cans of this over the years.


----------



## McMan (Feb 23, 2021)

dafox said:


> View attachment 115619
> 
> I've eaten hundreds of cans of this over the years.


This one's good too:


----------



## pleue (Feb 24, 2021)

Krouton said:


> Definitely worth it, I have all the flavors except the Caribbean which is supposed to be excellent too.


carribbean is excellent though I prefer matouk's


----------



## rmrf (Feb 24, 2021)

A list of my favorite condiments sorted in descending order by how depressed I would be without them.

*Maggi Seasoning: *I like the french or swiss one best. I won't make pasta or fried rice without maggi. Its also how you make banh mi.

*Amora Extra Forte Mustard:* There are many mustards, but this is my favorite. I can eat this on bread by itself. Great on bbq.

*Three crab fish sauce:* Classic for a reason

*Red Boat: *I like a few drops as a finishing salt substitute (no texture though).

*Shrimp Paste:* Great with fatty pork or dying vegetables.

*Demi-glace:* I am way too lazy to make my own demi-glace. I use it for steaks when I'm out of napa cabs and need to use a bordeaux.


----------



## luuogle (Feb 24, 2021)

Some of my favorite condiments listed in no particular order.

Maggi Seasoning- very good on a fried egg sandwich as well as in noodle soup.
Tabasco- Usually on chicken and potatoes.
Fermented bean curd- Amazing combo with some jook/ rice porridge in the morning.


----------



## thebradleycrew (Feb 26, 2021)

dafox said:


> View attachment 115619
> 
> I've eaten hundreds of cans of this over the years.


You ruined me with this post. I've never tried them so went to Amazon and ordered a case. Then I opened one, tried it, and proceeded to just drink the can. I then realized it's like 6 servings per can. But literally, I could (and did) drink the stuff.


----------



## Chamber (Feb 26, 2021)

DavidPF said:


> A pretty mainstream item probably, but a favourite hot sauce of mine:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


By far my favorite sauce from El Yucateco. It's hot but so good its addictive.


----------



## ian (Feb 26, 2021)

rmrf said:


> I use it for steaks when I'm out of napa cabs



I used to wrap my steaks in cabbage too.

——

Couldn’t live without Diamond Crystal kosher salt. Pearl River Bridge soy, Mega Chef fish sauce, and white miso are well loved in my house. Aleppo pepper, achiote and szichuan peppercorns make me happy too.


----------



## thebradleycrew (Feb 26, 2021)

ian said:


> I used to wrap my steaks in cabbage too.
> 
> ——
> 
> Couldn’t live without Diamond Crystal kosher salt. Pearl River Bridge soy, Mega Chef fish sauce, and white miso are well loved in my house. Aleppo pepper, achiote and szichuan peppercorns make me happy too.


Light or dark Pearl River?


----------



## ian (Feb 26, 2021)

thebradleycrew said:


> Light or dark Pearl River?



Got both, use em for different things. Light is the workhorse. Dark is a different thing - great color, different flavor.


----------



## thebradleycrew (Feb 26, 2021)

ian said:


> Got both, use em for different things. Light is the workhorse. Dark is a different thing - great color, different flavor.


This thread is costing me money. I'll have to try both. What's this thing about cabbage wrapping steak? Is that a real thing? How? What? Seasoning? Roasting? Joke?


----------



## rmrf (Feb 26, 2021)

thebradleycrew said:


> Light or dark Pearl River?





ian said:


> Got both, use em for different things. Light is the workhorse. Dark is a different thing - great color, different flavor.



I think dark soy is saltier but has more flavor. I think dark soy is essential for stir fried beef. I also like to mix them. I'm playing with a blend of fish sauce, maggi, light and dark soy in 2:2:2:1 ratio.

I think chinese dark soy is a fundamentally different condiment than thai dark soy which I've heard has palm sugar. Thewoksoflife says that a thai dark soy substitute is 1 teaspoon dark soy, 1 teaspoon brown sugar.

edit: I really want to compare megachef and red boat fish sauce now...


----------



## Bodine (Feb 26, 2021)

I use a lot of Ancho, Chipotle, and Mole powder I smoke and dry myself.


----------



## ian (Feb 26, 2021)

rmrf said:


> I really want to compare megachef and red boat fish sauce now...



Megachef is mellower. Red Boat’s funkier.

The dark soy I have tastes less salty than the light. It’s a deeper but less intense (maybe just because of the lack of salt) flavor in some way tho. Hard to describe.


----------



## DavidPF (Feb 26, 2021)

thebradleycrew said:


> What's this thing about cabbage wrapping steak?


Napa cabernet, not napa cabbage.


----------



## thebradleycrew (Feb 26, 2021)

DavidPF said:


> Napa cabernet, not napa cabbage.


I should have re-read the post - it was under demi.


----------



## DavidPF (Feb 26, 2021)

I think there was more than just one cabbage-related response. It took me three looks to get it myself.


----------



## MarcelNL (Feb 26, 2021)

O man is there a limit to the length of this list? Sometimes I go stir crazy making something, taking out little spoons and adding this that and the other to see what it does to the taste....we basically need double the cabinets/fridge to store all that stuff.

-what used to be called Moutarde Grey Poupon, now Marne Mustard
-Monschauer Senf (another mustard) the Ur Rezept
-Pixian Douban , by the 'greenfood' brand
-Laoganma 
-various Sambal's, one favorite is made with Ghost pepper and needs to be dosed with a toothpick
-Trassi (fermented shrimp paste), several types
-salted cured anchovy, hidden away in a dish makes for a nice Umami depth
-capers, small and large 
-wild fennel seed
-ground fenugreek
-wild andilaman pepper corns, substitute them for sichuan pepper and be amazed
-Tonka bean, just a smidgen here or there
-Kemiri nuts
-GOOD black pepper, and same for white, pick one for purpose there is a broad range of varieties all tasting different
-good red wine vinegar to add some acidity in anything
-coconut flower sugar
-pearl river soy (light and dark)
-Kikkoman soy
-coriander seed
-goose or duck fat to fry with

etc


----------



## DavidPF (Feb 26, 2021)

I love capers... occasionally I find the ones packed in rock salt instead of brine, and to me the dry ones taste much more caper-y and less like generic pickle juice.


----------



## DavidPF (Feb 26, 2021)

MarcelNL said:


> mustard) the Ur Rezept


The Ur Rezept for mustard is:
Keen's dry mustard powder
Mix with water
Let stand a while before eating

(Plain water gives the strongest purest mustard taste, but unfortunately it doesn't keep that way, even when refrigerated)


----------



## Ochazuke (Feb 26, 2021)

Yuzu kosho


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Feb 27, 2021)

Few things Yuzu juice, Sharps smoky Habanero, Citrus Ponzu, Three Crabs, Sharps Green, Wasabi oil.


----------



## panda (Feb 27, 2021)

lea & perrins worcestershire and hunt's ketchup


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Feb 28, 2021)

Panda Hunts is best for ketchup. It has cane sugar instead of high fructose corn syrup like other brands. Food co. Throw that crap in everything terrible for health. They don't care don't pay medical bills down the line.

Since I got blood test almost 4 years ago showed pre diabetes changed my food choices. Lost weight my belts are on last hole & still to big. 

Now couple blood test since blood sugar normal. Pali Safeway put Ben & Jerry's on sale 
Can't eat dairy made with Almond Milk 

My guilty pleasure, last 3 years almost cut sugar out completely.






Worcestershire sauce is good sh&$. It's the anchovies


----------



## 4wa1l (Feb 28, 2021)

Keith Sinclair said:


> Few things Yuzu juice, Sharps smoky Habanero, Citrus Ponzu, Three Crabs, Sharps Green, Wasabi oil.View attachment 116076



Sticking with hot sauces since you can use them everywhere.

Marie Sharps is great stuff. Not always super easy to get in Australia but I'll always get it if I see it somewhere.

El Yucateco is widely available here and I like the Caribbean and XXXtra hot varieties. 

Diemens Stinger is quite good for a locally (Australia) made hot sauce. Has a unique peppery note from the native pepper berries. 

Also can't go wrong with good old Tabasco. The original, habanero and garlic are my faves. Keen to try the scorpion version if I ever see it here.

Beyond this making your own is pretty fun and if you are into fermenting you can add some complexity with a fermented base.


----------



## outofgamut (Feb 28, 2021)

MarcelNL said:


> good red wine vinegar to add some acidity in anything



I just tried this fancy Spanish red wine vinegar made by the Solero method. I’m not sure it’s worth its significant markup over ’plain’ red wine vinegar but it’s interesting with an unusual ‘fizzy’ component and a very clean taste.


----------



## big_adventure (Feb 28, 2021)

A beautiful spice mix for indian cooking. Also amazing with eggs. A bit of a pain to dissolve in fats (it's a paste) and impossible to get outside of India, but amazing.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Feb 28, 2021)

outofgamut said:


> I just tried this fancy Spanish red wine vinegar made by the Solero method. I’m not sure it’s worth its significant markup over ’plain’ red wine vinegar but it’s interesting with an unusual ‘fizzy’ component and a very clean taste.
> View attachment 116157


How do you like it? Make my own salad dressing these days. Red wine vinegar, lite olive oil, garlic, mustard, pepper, lemon or lime juice. It tastes better than the store stuff with sugar & countless other stuff they throw in.


----------



## big_adventure (Feb 28, 2021)

Keith Sinclair said:


> How do you like it? Make my own salad dressing these days. Red wine vinegar, lite olive oil, garlic, mustard, pepper, lemon or lime juice. It tastes better than the store stuff with sugar & countless other stuff they throw in.



I have only used salad dressing made by me for 30 some years and I'd be hard pressed to go back. Simply vinaigrette in general: 

Dissolve some salt in some balsamic vinegar, add some pepper, some mustard (product, seeds, powder - it'll all get you there), olive oil and you are finished. C'est trop bon.


----------



## McMan (Feb 28, 2021)

big_adventure said:


> View attachment 116179
> 
> 
> and impossible to get outside of India...





https://www.amazon.com/Kanwal-Spices-Masala-Kashmiri-Traditional/dp/B07436Z7YG


----------



## big_adventure (Feb 28, 2021)

McMan said:


> https://www.amazon.com/Kanwal-Spices-Masala-Kashmiri-Traditional/dp/B07436Z7YG



Oops, I guess that has changed since I last searched for it. Shows what I know. 

I just clicked the link: 26 dollars????? It's less than 3 dollars in India. That's a hell of a scarcity markup.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Feb 28, 2021)

If you price compare often things on Amazon are over priced. 

Indian, Thai, Malaysian, Indonesian all make knock your socks off savory curries. Lucky have some great curry places in Honolulu. I like to make curry too.


----------



## outofgamut (Feb 28, 2021)

Keith Sinclair said:


> How do you like it? Make my own salad dressing these days. Red wine vinegar, lite olive oil, garlic, mustard, pepper, lemon or lime juice. It tastes better than the store stuff with sugar & countless other stuff they throw in.



I’m sure you’d love it in a vinaigrette. It’s certainly worth to buy one bottle and give it a try. My guess is it’s going to sell
for something around US $20 so you hopefully won’t have to rob a bank on your way to the deli.


----------



## MarcelNL (Feb 28, 2021)

DavidPF said:


> The Ur Rezept for mustard is:
> Keen's dry mustard powder
> Mix with water
> Let stand a while before eating
> ...



not quite; Unsere Senfsorten


----------



## MarcelNL (Feb 28, 2021)

since i really dug into Indian cooking none of the premade curry pastes hack it.
Salad dressings are so simple I've always made them at home. Just today: some coarse sharp Mustard, salt, pepper, 1/4 anchovies, capers, gherkins, 1/2 shallot, some mayo, red wine vinegar, some balsamic, olive oil .


----------



## outofgamut (Feb 28, 2021)

MarcelNL said:


> since i really dug into Indian cooking none of the premade curry pastes hack it.
> Salad dressings are so simple I've always made them at home. Just today: some coarse sharp Mustard, salt, pepper, 1/4 anchovies, capers, gherkins, 1/2 shallot, some mayo, red wine vinegar, some balsamic, olive oil .



Sounds lovely - somewhat Remoulade/Tartar sauce inspired?


----------



## DavidPF (Feb 28, 2021)

MarcelNL said:


> not quite; Unsere Senfsorten


Oh I get it ... Sorry for the misunderstanding.


----------



## MarcelNL (Feb 28, 2021)

outofgamut said:


> Sounds lovely - somewhat Remoulade/Tartar sauce inspired?


that plus a hint of Ceasar salad


----------



## DavidPF (Feb 28, 2021)

Keith Sinclair said:


> If you price compare often things on Amazon are over priced.


Sometimes apparently for a good reason (expensive to ship or whatever), but it seems other times are "just because".


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Mar 1, 2021)

Yes I have Prime for free shipping, ordered a spin bin composter shipped for free know they lose money on that.


----------



## big_adventure (Mar 1, 2021)

Keith Sinclair said:


> Yes I have Prime for free shipping, ordered a spin bin composter shipped for free know they lose money on that.



Amazon loses nothing.  They have shipping wired to a level that no company has ever been close to before. They rival UPS in terms of scale, and have already begun competing directly for deliveries with 3rd parties in some countries (the UK, for example) for non-Amazon business.

And I'll say that, right now, the only company that is on-time here in France is Amazon, when they use their own delivery structure. Everybody else is late.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Mar 1, 2021)

Just wish had bought their stock early days.


----------



## MarcelNL (Mar 1, 2021)

I completely forgot about Kashmiri red chili, the vibrant red color comes with a vibrant taste that is not overwhelming but deep!


----------



## big_adventure (Mar 1, 2021)

Keith Sinclair said:


> Just wish had bought their stock early days.



Ah, don't we all. I had a swing with it for a year a while back, once cap gains turned to long term, I sold, some easy money. I never went back in just because I always thought it was going to peak at some point. Same thing with Apple. And Google. I've had some massive winners in tech investing, but not on those particular issues. Facebook is another: I actually lost money on FB, having bought some at one point, hating myself for it, selling at a slight loss after 6 months. It remains the only thing I'm happy-ish to have lost money on.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Mar 1, 2021)

I'm in some 5G stocks, few pre IPO Spack's. Small positions couple K each in speculative Moonshot types. Just sit on them for few years see what happens.


----------



## big_adventure (Mar 1, 2021)

Yup - diversify and stay happy.


----------



## killerloop (Mar 3, 2021)

Latest Trader Joe's find...


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Mar 3, 2021)

I like Trader Joe's spices.


----------



## KengataKollektor (Mar 11, 2021)

Science salt.


----------



## Michi (Mar 11, 2021)

KengataKollektor said:


> Science salt.


MSG rocks!


----------



## chefwp (Mar 12, 2021)

If y'all will allow a not-prepackaged addition here:

Something that keeps in the fridge a long time and we like to have with German style brats is curry mayonnaise.

I hydrate a few Tbs of curry powder with little citrus juice, lemon or lime, whatever is on hand, then mix in about 3/4 cup of mayo, and sometimes a splash of cholula hot sauce (my ubiquitous go-to for hot sauce, although I always have siracha too). It should have a nice vibrant color, and a dominant curry flavor, so maybe start with a little mayo, then add more as needed. I just sort of eyeball it... I think it is better after being chilled a couple hours.

This is also a nice addition to grilled sammiches, like roasted veggies and cheese.


----------



## outofgamut (Mar 12, 2021)

chefwp said:


> Something that keeps in the fridge a long time and we like to have with German style brats is curry mayonnaise.











The Craze Over Currywurst, Germany’s Favorite Fast Food


Germany's favorite fast food has a cult-like following -- and its own museum. Now the popular proletarian dish is popping up on menus across the world.




www.wsj.com


----------



## Severe_wrangler_5813 (Mar 14, 2021)

outofgamut said:


> Don’t know this sauce. $20 for chilli oil sounds completely off. What’s so special about it?


Convenience. Even the simplest homemade chili oil (just hot oil poured over chili flakes) will always be better than a storebought one, especially when considering the prices. All the store bought ones i’ve tried taste like msg or rancid oil. Check out chinese cooking demistifyed’s video on chili oil


----------



## Severe_wrangler_5813 (Mar 14, 2021)

sichuan peppercorn! (Admittedly this is a japanese cultivar but they taste pretty much the same) i use it in place of pepper on my eggs and in stir fries. I love the smell


----------



## Severe_wrangler_5813 (Mar 14, 2021)

MarcelNL said:


> O man is there a limit to the length of this list? Sometimes I go stir crazy making something, taking out little spoons and adding this that and the other to see what it does to the taste....we basically need double the cabinets/fridge to store all that stuff.
> 
> -what used to be called Moutarde Grey Poupon, now Marne Mustard
> -Monschauer Senf (another mustard) the Ur Rezept
> ...


I’ve been wanting to get my hands on tonka beans forever but they’re illegal where i live .


----------



## Severe_wrangler_5813 (Mar 14, 2021)

Amchur powder. It’s indian powdered mango, adds a nice tartness to things without adding liquid


----------



## Krouton (Mar 15, 2021)

KengataKollektor said:


> Science salt.


The secret to all of my grandma's recipes


----------



## Michi (Apr 3, 2021)

One of my secret weapons is Maggi seasoning. It's full of umami (and contains a fair bit of MSG, I believe), but is less linear in taste than most soy sauces.

I'm also not shy about using MSG every now and then. When I have the flavour profile about right, but things are a little too insipid as far as intensity goes, MSG can lift the flavours by a lot.

Two more secret weapons: Vegemite and Marmite. They can make for a fantastic addition to hearty stews and one-pot dishes. Neither adds all that much salt, but both provide awesome depth of flavour. A teaspoon of Vegemite or Marmite in a pot of stew can make the difference between "meh" and "great".

Finally, something that is really popular in Germany is a powdered seasoning known as Aromat. While Maggi tends towards the soy sauce end of the spectrum, Aromat is more reminiscent of vegetable and/or chicken stock, but with more body, while being a lot less salty than Maggi.

All of the above are worth keeping in mind. I have pulled many a stew and long-simmering sauce over the line with these.


----------



## outofgamut (Apr 3, 2021)

Michi said:


> One of my secret weapons is Maggi seasoning. It's full of umami (and contains a fair bit of MSG, I believe), but less linear in taste than most soy sauces.



No chicken soup is eaten in Germany (or at least: was) without several good measures of Maggi added to one’s personal bowl. Mind you: I haven’t eaten that stuff in many, many decades



> I'm also not shy about using MSG every now and then. When I have the flavour profile about right, but things are a little too insipid as far as intensity goes, MSG can lift the flavours by a lot.


Maybe I should do that more. I certainly have MSG here - but I rarely, if ever, use it. I typically add a multi-layered vinegar like Banyuls to help with a flat flavour profile. But if the whole concoction lacks aroma no vinegar that I have come across will help it. 



> Two more secret weapons: Vegemite and Marmite. They can make for a fantastic addition to hearty stews and one-pot dishes.



They’re umami bombs. It’s just that they’re so vile on their own (a bit like Indian Asafoetida) that I can rarely bring myself to add them to anything I cooked, worrying I am close to sacrificing a child. I clearly need to toughen up.



> Finally, something that is really popular in Germany is a powdered seasoning known as Aromat.


Born and bred German here (though long out of the country): I have honestly never heard of this. Could it be a regional thing, @Michi?

—
Edit - From Wikipedia:
_The ingredients in Aromat vary by market, but include the flavour enhancer monosodium glutamate, and may also comprise yeast extract, wheat or corn flour, partially hydrogenated vegetable fat, and various herbs, spices, vegetable extracts and other flavourings._

Ah well, at least I recognise some of the ingredients.


----------



## Michi (Apr 3, 2021)

outofgamut said:


> Born and bred German here (though long out of the country): I have honestly never heard of this. Could it be a regional thing, @Michi?


I'm not sure. I know that, when I was a teenager, you saw this on the table at many pubs, together with the obligatory salt and pepper shakers and small bottle of Maggi. That was in Bavaria; I don't know whether that popularity extends (or extended) to other parts of Germany.

At any rate, it's a fine seasoning. Think chicken or vegetable stock cubes, but without the salt and fattiness.


----------



## andrewsa (Apr 3, 2021)

Canned San Marzano Tomatoes and make sure they're D.O.P. Trust me they're the only canned tomatoes you need.


----------



## Michi (Apr 3, 2021)

andrewsa said:


> Canned San Marzano Tomatoes and make sure they're D.O.P. Trust me they're the only canned tomatoes you need.


I wish they were available here. I’ve never managed to find any, not even interstate.


----------



## andrewsa (Apr 3, 2021)

Michi said:


> I wish they were available here. I’ve never managed to find any, not even interstate.



Today's your lucky day!









Mutti Pomodoro San Marzano 400g


Buy Mutti Pomodoro San Marzano Can (400g) from Harris Farm Markets Online and have it delivered to your door. We offer a range of grocery products and you can buy them online.




www.harrisfarm.com.au


----------



## outofgamut (Apr 3, 2021)

Michi said:


> I wish they were available here. I’ve never managed to find any, not even interstate.


They are, Michi - I cook with them all the time.

I buy them at Mediterranean Wholesalers in Brunswick. They stock them in 400 ml cans for a hefty $2.50 a pop and 2.5L for $9.90 (which is too big for me).

I’d bet a sizeable amount of money that you can get them in Brissie as well. No pizzeria gets their DOC from Naples without San Marzano tomatoes. Just ask your favourite Italian restaurant where they buy them from.

Of course I’d be happy to freight you some if you’re sh*t out of luck.


----------



## Michi (Apr 3, 2021)

andrewsa said:


> Today's your lucky day!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man, thank you so much! I did find Harris Farm some time last year during my searches, but they didn’t have a presence in Queensland then. They have a store now in Brisbane (a fair distance from where I am) but they also do deliveries.

I have a dozen tins on their way to me now!

Thanks again, you really made my day!


----------



## Michi (Apr 3, 2021)

outofgamut said:


> Of course I’d be happy to freight you some if you’re sh*t out of luck.


What an offer, thank you! But I’m all set now


----------



## chefwp (Apr 4, 2021)

This morning I began prep on one of my very favorite condiments, *Honey/Lime/Chipotle/Cilantro Sauce,* it is a cold sauce that will be served with grilled flank steak for dinner tonight, just need to add copious amounts of cilantro to it nearer to service.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Apr 4, 2021)

andrewsa said:


> Canned San Marzano Tomatoes and make sure they're D.O.P. Trust me they're the only canned tomatoes you need.



I buy the Cento San Marzano at Walmart also Cento crushed tomatoes. Only canned I use now. One of many things picked up from KKF


----------



## riba (Apr 4, 2021)

Michi said:


> I'm not sure. I know that, when I was a teenager, you saw this on the table at many pubs, together with the obligatory salt and pepper shakers and small bottle of Maggi. That was in Bavaria; I don't know whether that popularity extends (or extended) to other parts of Germany.
> 
> At any rate, it's a fine seasoning. Think chicken or vegetable stock cubes, but without the salt and fattiness.


We also have it in The Netherlands. Used to sprinkle a bit on a soft boiled egg when I was a kid


----------



## Michi (Apr 4, 2021)

chefwp said:


> This morning I began prep on one of my very favorite condiments, *Honey/Lime/Chipotle/Cilantro Sauce,* it is a cold sauce that will be served with grilled flank steak for dinner tonight, just need to add copious amounts of cilantro to it nearer to service.


Sounds interesting! Do you have a recipe?


----------



## chefwp (Apr 4, 2021)

Michi said:


> Sounds interesting! Do you have a recipe?


I make 1/2 of this for family and friends (4 adults, the kids usually pass on this)
½ cup lime juice
½ cup honey
3 Tbs balsamic vinegar
2 Tbs Dijon mustard
2 Tbs well minced chipotle in adobo
1½ Tbs minced garlic 
1 heaping tsp ground cumin
½ tsp ground allspice
Salt and pepper to taste

I usually mix it all up several hours before use, then right before service at about ½ cup of finely chopped cilantro (well ¼ cup cuz I'm usually making ½ thus recipe...)

It's so good, not just in the meat, but grilled veggies, I've even put it on mac and cheese 

Bon appetit!


----------



## Michi (Apr 4, 2021)

chefwp said:


> It's so good, not just in the meat, but grilled veggies, I've even put it on mac and cheese


Thank you for that, that reads really well. I will definitely give this a shot! Sounds like the perfect thing to go with picanha!


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Apr 4, 2021)

When worked at Sheraton Waikiki Hotel many years ago we had a German Chef. There were quart size tins of Maggi. 

He was same Chef who tried to take MSG away from Chinese banquet kitchen. The Chinese Chef threatened to quit. Some of look back funny stuff I saw in kitchens over the years.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Apr 4, 2021)

Also worked with two Swiss Chefs. Hawaii back in the 60's, 70's & 80's hired Chefs from Europe.
Martian Weiss was Chef at Kalaha Hilton many years, he taught a lot of local guys how to cook.

When he retired from Kahala he started his own place called The Swiss Inn. Great food at reasonable price. Local people kept that place busy every night. The cooks, waitress, came from Kahala. His wife would greet you at the door.


----------



## coxhaus (Apr 4, 2021)

Reading the *Honey/Lime/Chipotle/Cilantro Sauce* recipe which I am going to try, made me think of me using Margarita mix like you buy in a bottle and Tabasco for grilled chicken. You grill the chicken then coat the chicken like you would with a BBQ sauce for the last 20 minutes or so. So maybe 10 minutes per side. I think it tastes pretty good. I just pour the mix in a small bowl and add Tabasco then you brush it on at the end of grilling.

If you coat the chicken too soon the coating will burn.

I was camping years ago and desperate when I came up with Margarita mix and Tabasco. But I tried it at home and it was still good tasting so I do it every once in a while. I like it.

It is good served with Cilantro rice and black beans or Fideo, Mexican spaghetti.


----------



## outofgamut (Apr 9, 2021)

Disclaimer: I haven’t actually tried either of these but I thought they were too Aussie not to feature them here.


----------



## Michi (Apr 9, 2021)

outofgamut said:


> I thought they were too Aussie not to feature them here.


We are such a subtle and refined nation…


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Apr 9, 2021)

Yeh Michi Vegemite & Marmite. Far as I know only down under.


----------



## Michi (Apr 9, 2021)

Keith Sinclair said:


> Yeh Michi Vegemite & Marmite. Far as I know only down under.


I think it’s readily available now on Amazon and eBay. Shouldn’t be hard to source.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Apr 9, 2021)

We're happy little vegemites
As bright as bright can be
We all enjoy our vegemite 
For breakfast, lunch, and tea
Our mommies say we're growing stronger
Every single week
Because we love our vegemite
We all adore our vegemite
It puts a rose in every cheek


----------



## outofgamut (Apr 9, 2021)

Keith Sinclair said:


> We're happy little vegemites
> As bright as bright can be
> We all enjoy our vegemite
> For breakfast, lunch, and tea
> ...


I would like to raise a dissenting voice - can’t stand the stuff.

As a redeemer, may I say that I drive past the (one and only) Vegemite factory almost every day.

Hasn’t helped, though.


----------



## Michi (Apr 9, 2021)

outofgamut said:


> As a redeemer, may I say that I drive past the (one and only) Vegemite factory almost every day.


It's a bit like in the seventies in Munich. There was the brewery quarter, along the south side of the railway line that runs into Munich from the west. When they were mashing, entire suburbs were blanketed by the cloying smell.

Personally, I don't mind it. It's strong, but also quite nice


----------



## Chef Doom (Apr 9, 2021)

BBQ Sauce from a local BBQ Restaurant. I've tried several store bought bottles from various grocery stores and butcher shops. I gave up and just started taking empty mason jars to my favorite BBQ Restaurant and tell them "filler up!".


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Apr 9, 2021)

Isn't Vegemite made from leftover brewers yeast from making alcohols. I put brewers yeast on popcorn. Have one of those crank popcorn kettles. Pulled it out when started eating more healthy instead of potato chips my junk food weakness.


----------

